
Microservices has been misunderstood in how they scale - WolfOliver
https://specify.io/concepts/microservices
======
kevindong
> "The service can be rewritten and redeployed in 2 weeks." , Jon Eaves

I disagree with this statement. At that complexity level (be rewrittable and
redeployable within 2 weeks), there will be an absolutely enormous set of
microservices for any non-trivial application. Maintaining such a large set
becomes a monumental challenge for local development in any company with more
than a handful of teams.

Furthermore, I'm not convinced that all problems can be decomposed down into
rewrittable-in-2-weeks chunks in a truly clean way.

~~~
rraghur
Yeah... I'm wary of microservices sprawl...

Also, infra like email service, payments etc can probably fit into a 2 week
rewrite.. but core domain is usually more complicated (since it's less well
understood)

I've generally had more success with few, chunky services... The few times
I've worked with teams that had a large number of small services, it never
ended well (in one case, a 40 member Dev team - groups of 8... Ended up with
each team maintaining about 3- 5 services)..

To me, micro services is more about scaling teams... Other than that, They
seem to cause more tech problems than they solve.

Otoh, what do I know... There was some Uber talk where they had thousands of
services...

------
jamil7
This is pretty badly written not sure how it reached the front page.

------
modarts
Why is this voted so high?

